# host aus sevletcontext auslesen



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann man aus dem servlet, servletcontext, session, oder etwas anderem (egal was) den host, port und webappname auslesen, damit ich einen String in der Art http:/12.3.4.56:8080/webappname/ erhalte?

Grüße und danke im vorraus


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Dez 2006)

request.getContextPath() oder über den HttpHeader (google...)


----------



## SlaterB (11. Dez 2006)

also der Request bietet ne Menge zum auslesen:

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletRequest.html

getRequestURI() 
und andere


----------



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

danke für die Antworten.

request.getContextPath() liefert leider nur den webappname

ich hab mir erstmal so geholfen:


```
url = "http://"+request.getHeader("Host")+request.getContextPath();
```

Geht das vielleicht noch etwas eleganter?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Dez 2006)

Was willst du denn damit überhaupt anfangen?

gruß


----------



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

Ich brauche die URL, weil ich innerhalb einer Action einen request auf eine andere Action derselben webapp mache und dann den responsebody parse.


----------



## lecorniaud (11. Dez 2006)

```
String page = req.getRequestURI();
```


----------



## fuzzycontrol (11. Dez 2006)

lecorniaud hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> String page = req.getRequestURI();
> ```



Das hatte SlaterB schon vorgeschlagen, das liefert mir auch nur den webappname


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (11. Dez 2006)

fuzzycontrol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche die URL, weil ich innerhalb einer Action einen request auf eine andere Action derselben webapp mache und dann den responsebody parse.



Das ist mir nicht ganz klar. Die Antwort wird doch von Application Server aufgebaut. Und selbst wenn du einen Header selbst aufbauen möchtest, kannst du doch auch den Request Header als Informationsquelle nehmen.

Probier es mal hiermit:
java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/InetAddress.html#getHostAddress()


----------

